# My folding table



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

When I first built my layout, it was supported by sawhorses in the garage. I was working in the marine industry at the time and had access to all kinds of actuators for bolster seats and engine hatches for powerboats. 

What I came up with was a way to fold up the table and move it up against a wall when not in use by way of a 12 volt actuator for an engine hatch.

It has worked flawlessly for the past 10 years and I like to show it off to visitors to the layout.




























This is a better shot of the actuator on the table....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Soooooo.....the table itself is motorized?


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, the actuator is 12 volt and I first powered it off of my firestorm drill battery, which you can see in the bottom photo. I converted it about 5 years ago to a marine 110 to 12 volt converter which is mounted on the table. with a push of a button, I can go from folded up to running trains in no time....


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

That is sick!! I would feel like Bruce Wayne with a motorized table........that would be the sh**...............


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Wait a minute? Did the tack plan change between the first and second photo?

Nice layout and killer innovation!   

It looks like the control panel slides out on its own actuator, too.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It sure makes it easy to work under the table wiring.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

Nikola said:


> Wait a minute? Did the tack plan change between the first and second photo?
> 
> Nice layout and killer innovation!
> 
> It looks like the control panel slides out on its own actuator, too.


No, the track plan didn't change....those pictures were taken sequentially 

Yes, the control panel is motorized as well. It houses mostly the block and switch controls and the programming track....that happened after the table conversion....thanks for noticing


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks great.
Those Tech II controllers must be good. I see so many of them. I even have a couple.....
It is what I am running at the moment, but don't really have anything but the new Bachmann controllers to compare it to.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

That Tech II is a 2800 dual throttle....it's almost 20 years old and still delivers the goods.

I also have a Control Master 20 on the layout for the yard when I'm using DC


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Looks really good!
Yeah, controllers seem to be something I don't have a problem coming across. Almost every bag or box of train stuff I have bought, has had at least one controller in it. I think now I have enough controllers that each locomotive could have it's own. Of course, that is presuming they all work.......


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I also see where the entire layout is one wheels, luvadj.
That I like, because it can go wherever you want it to.
Just don't go and leave an engine on
the tracks when you raise the table.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

RonthePirate said:


> I also see where the entire layout is one wheels, luvadj.
> That I like, because it can go wherever you want it to.
> Just don't go and leave an engine on
> the tracks when you raise the table.


Yes it is sir....I just changed them out for larger ones not too long ago....I see you live in Bullhead!....give my regards to Havasu....I graduated from Havasu High...I lived there for many years and saw the bridge open


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

RonthePirate said:


> I also see where the entire layout is one wheels, luvadj.
> That I like, because it can go wherever you want it to.
> Just don't go and leave an engine on
> the tracks when you raise the table.


Hey, Ron. Been trying to get ahold of you for a couple of days. We are going to be in your neck of the woods today. Contact me.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

All taken care of Michael.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

luvadj said:


> Yes it is sir....I just changed them out for larger ones not too long ago....I see you live in Bullhead!....give my regards to Havasu....I graduated from Havasu High...I lived there for many years and saw the bridge open


 So how'd ya get to Oklahoma?? From blistering heat to tornadoes and storms. Here, 116 today. There, even hotter, 117.
Blistering is the truth. It has been running 110 to 120 for almost a month now. Hottest June I ever have seen. We hit 121 twice a week or so ago. Last year, we hit our all time record high which is 123.
Would have liked to have seen that bridge being built. Such an undertaking! It still is magnificent.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

RonthePirate said:


> So how'd ya get to Oklahoma?? From blistering heat to tornadoes and storms. Here, 116 today. There, even hotter, 117.
> Blistering is the truth. It has been running 110 to 120 for almost a month now. Hottest June I ever have seen. We hit 121 twice a week or so ago. Last year, we hit our all time record high which is 123.
> Would have liked to have seen that bridge being built. Such an undertaking! It still is magnificent.


I took a transfer and a promotion 2 years ago from Havasu that turned out to be a bummer...we decided to stay instead of coming back..not a big fan of the humidity but the people and the animals (we're in the boonies) are wonderful...

I remember Laughlin when there was only The Nevada Club, The Monte Carlo and The Riverside...I was friends with "The Furry Freak Brothers" who ran the Mobil station in Bullhead....boy have times have changed


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

That is a beautiful thing. Reminds me of my Dad who was always figuring out ways to use machines innovatively. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

Here are some of the access hatches to get stuck things out of big mountains......


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice! It works.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

The scenery was the most challenging part of the table. I came up with a interchangeable number of hardwood backdrops that have holes drilled into them and align with pieces of threaded rod glued into the edge of the sides and they're held in place by thumbscrews. 










As you can see, I can store a number of backdrops and can change them pretty quick to suit my mood or the operating session. 

They hang with a little help from some beauty headed screws and a nail with its head cut off and bent into a ninety. So even upside down, the backdrops stay in place....


----------

